# Need info on White Rhino



## md.apothecary (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking to get some Feminized seeds for White Rhino, but I had a few questions before doing so. 

1) How tall does this strain usually grow on average??

2) How much odor does it put off when it's growing/flowering??

3) Is it an easy strain to grow??

Thanks!!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Plant height is medium It's an indica/sativa cross.
2. Don't know about the odour, never grow it myself.
3. I think the white strains are a little more difficult to grow than regular strains as they can be sensitive to nutes.


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 18, 2007)

what consists of a "medium" plant? I mean like 3 feet or something?

also.. how is the HIGH?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2007)

*Whats up mang. We grew it before and she got about 3 to 3 1/2 feet tall. Not much odor and she did pack a punch. Got one vegging right now and i hope it's a she. I would rate her a 7 or 8 out of 10. *


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 18, 2007)

sweet... is rhino similar to widow in respect to growing methodology and "high"? I know the THC% for Rhino is like 15 and for widow it's 16%. I am just trying to get some info before the seeds arrive to get things in order.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2007)

*Yup most of your White strains tend to grow the same IMO. We have grown both Widow and Rhino.  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey TBG!

Don't cut yourself short on the "white" grows.  You also have grown "White Stoneybud", too.  Don't even need a smoke report on that stuff - it's gonna pack a mean punch!

I kinda favor the "white" crosses having a "white" in the name, IMHO.......

It would prolly fit Stoney right to a "T".  I picture a shiny ol' bald head with a small patch of white hair on top!  Hehehehehe!

Plus, those babies were nice, white, and frosty!  They didn't look _too_ tall.

PB


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jun 20, 2008)

Actually White Ryno is 11.5 % THC. Says so on the package. I just started
a 10 pack and I will keep you updated.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 20, 2008)

1. I vegged for 30 days and ended up with a 3-3 1/2 ft plant.
2. The odor was moderate. Didn't stink up the house but they have a nice fruity scent.
3. I found her easy to grow. She'll become a monster in even lil pots.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2008)

white rhino flowered 8 weeks, dense buds and very potent, smelled sweet and skunky like widow with a sour undernote almost hashy. average height was under 2 ft supercropped, odor was medium but not as bad as others like bubbleicious, trianwreck, g13 or fourway.easy to grow nute hungry light hungry....* FROSTY*  rock hard nuggs and great yeild make this a keeper!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roken (Jun 20, 2008)

I am currently growing White widow, White rhino and White satin.  The White Rhino is about 3 1/2 foot tall with a nice fat heavy bud structure.  The stem is very very thick and so are the leaf stem's, its just amazing even the leaf's are huge!!  The white rhino is growing one nice fat cola in the middle and many side shoots of decent size also, i am in the 5th week of flower and it smells amazing!  I expect to get a yeild around 2-3 ounces at finish, the white widow i just put into flower about 3 days ago so no info on her yet.  The white satins i might add turned out to be a suprise, i have 5 of them about 3 weeks from finish and they have to be tied up so they dont fall over.  I think the 5 plants will finish between 1/2 to 1 pound, great for a white strain!!  I would reccomend white stain for anyone looking for a good yeail indoor, even does good under low light conditions.  Peace and Love!!!
Roken.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 21, 2008)

i am currently growing a few Nirvana White Rhinos right now.  I will be cutting them down in another day or two.  Smell is mild.   They dont require a lot of nutes.  Yeild is good but i like to cut mine early to get that body buzz high.   i would say they had a big stretch early in flower but then slowed down on vertical growth.  Never smoked it but i will in another week or two.


----------



## md.apothecary (Jun 22, 2008)

SUPER cool


----------

